# Millie had her 3rd litter today!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm pleased to say that after looking like a tennis ball :? Millie gave birth to 12 gorgeous bubas today! They're all looking fab! (pics to follow in a day or two)
but just for a giggle,...have a look at how huge Millie was! lol bless her.

































she's just so cute when she's fat! lol xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

..on the second pic she looks totally shattered bless her! *she's also been spoilt rotten!* xx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love her markings!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous, one of the first mice i bought earlier this year. When i bought her, i also got a broken black tan buck, and they have both produced some stunning babies which i'm sure onyx would vouch for if she hadn't buggered off to wales! lol xxxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol shes gone already lol i'm lonely


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

lol cheer up...... if it helps, i'm pretty confident i have burmese AND siamese babies from buttons litter. she's burmese and was bred to my gorgeous siamese (Beau). 4 of her babies have taken the burmese colour, the rest are pinky/cream.....so if you like i could probably supply you with siamese babies in about 5 weeks time? xx


----------

